# Titan FC and Invicta are doing MMA events when does Bellator return?



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Titan FC did events on may 29th and june 26th, 2020.

Invicta 40 has an event planned for july 3rd, 2020.

Is Bellator ever returning?

wdyt


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think Titan FC and Invicta FC's returns have to do with the fact that they are aligned with the UFC who is currently doing events. Bellator hasn't gotten the logistics figured out or how they are going to pay their fighters and make money at the same time. They may not be making money but they need to at least make it look like they're making money.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Oktagon Underground 7 is scheduled for july 4th, 2020.










KSW 53 scheduled for july 11th, 2020.

...

You're completely right about Titan FC and Invicta being UFC affiliated. I think both of the above MMA promotions have no ties to the UFC though.

Still no plans announced for a bellator return.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well my understanding is the only Bellator fight that hasn't been cancelled is a fight card scheduled for October but that's a ways off. As for KSW and Oktagon Underground, as I recall when I was scrounging around for MMA fights during the dead time, those two were still doing events. M-1 Global as I recall was also doing MMA events.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I spent the past few years saying bellator is unreliable, losing money and could fail at any moment.

They had better not prove me right. I'll be pissed.

Only 1,000 spectators show up for some bellator events. They can't be losing that much $$ from the lack of a crowd?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well keep in mind that for those lower attendance fight cards they are lower capacity venues and the fighters aren't that high profile so in theory they are either breaking even or not loosing too much money. Also another problem they're having is that unlike the UFC who has the UFC Apex and other deals like the one with Flash Entertainment, Bellator doesn't have its own home arena. Even Strikeforce when it was owned by Silicon Valley and Entertainment Group had it's own home venue in the HP Pavilion (now the SAP Center), whereas Bellator doesn't have a common arena unless Paramount actually owns stadiums.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Interesting. Good points. I don't know if any MMA promotion has its own home arena though. Do they have a home arena they have a partnership with which translates to reduced price on lease, tax cuts or other benefits?

.https://www.mmafighting.com/2020/7...boxing-in-july-24-return-at-mohegan-sun-arena

Looks like bellator may be returning July 24th.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well glad to hear that they'll finally be coming back but again like I said the UFC had all of this infrastructure in place that allowed them to get back into fighting earlier. But also partnerships that you mentioned do indeed help in lowering booking rates and stuff like that. Mohegan is one of their regular arenas so getting there might be easier.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Still no official announcement on whether bellator is ever returning.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah Scott Coker has even said that he's not going to confirm anything until it is set in stone though he didn't straight up deny it either. What I find is the whole concept of the Showtime Boxing/Bellator MMA crossover shows which have been tried before. I know there's a regional promotion that has done boxing/MMA crossover shows in Orange County, CA.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

It doesn't seem like something bellator could keep a secret.

If they're giving fighters 4+ weeks notice to train for their fights.

That's not something easy to keep under wraps.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Most likely it will happen, especially when you consider the fact that it's going to be at the Mohegan Sun Arena which is a Native American casino. They're going to do something similar to the UFC in Jacksonville and at Fight Island "residencies". Though unlike the UFC, they don't have international fighters figured out.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I think Mohegan Sun has its own athletic commission. Which could be significantly better than commissions the UFC uses. That could be the reason why we never see "touch the towel, to touch the sky" antics in bellator. Wheras its very common for fighters in the UFC to be caught grabbing towels, elbows and hoops to make weight.

Scott Coker says he might make PVZ an offer. Don't know how I feel about that.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Wait was her last UFC fight the last fight on her contract or something? Also it could help Paige or it could backfire cause it seems like Paige's career hasn't exactly been on fire as of late. It might also have to do with the fact that her husband is in Bellator right now.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Yep. Last fight on her contract.

They wanted to match Paige with Maycee Barber. Paige opted to fight Amanda Ribas instead who I think is a tougher fight than Barber.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well on top of that isn't Maycee on the shelf because of that ASL tear in her recent fight with the Happy Warrior Roxanne Modafferi? I think that would've been an intriguing right though cause Maycee is where Paige was at one point in her career.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

...

...











LOL ^



kantowrestler said:


> Well on top of that isn't Maycee on the shelf because of that ASL tear in her recent fight with the Happy Warrior Roxanne Modafferi? I think that would've been an intriguing right though cause Maycee is where Paige was at one point in her career.



Maycee and Paige beef happened just before the Roxanne fight and torn ACL.

I think PVZ had a better chance of subbing Maycee than she did Amanda Ribas who is very good on the ground.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'd agree except for the fact that Maycee Barber is a good fighter on the ground, except for her match with Roxanne in which she was having clear issues for obvious reasons. Either way it'll be interesting to see how Paige VanZant does in Bellator should that happen. Either that or she might go into something else.


----------

